# TAWAS OPENER



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> Wow, the lengths clowns will go to. Staying the night is one thing but just hanging a lantern is pretty low down imo.
> but...guess its legal and they got 11 so...
> I know for next time to check out a stationary light just incase...I'll just hand him his lantern when he rolls in @ sun up.


I scouted a spot and went to some trouble to get there. Apparently someone else did after me. I beat them in to the spot at 5:30am, but they already had a full spread out. They showed up at quater to 7. I could have been a jerk, but i went to my 1st backup spot


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

what do you mean "could have been a jerk". guy put his decoys out overnight is a jerk. we scouted 5 different places the night before and mark them on gps. Got to first spot and there was two flashing red light on shore but no decoys. My buddy wanted to go to next spot but me being old and do want to take sh%^ from these people any longer said to f$%^ him we are setting up right here. He sure came later put his light on us, did not say anything, we did not say anything, pinched up his light and left. he did not have a boat, I think he came through the woods. Better way is to pick up his light and decoys and setup right there and deny you saw anything., if you do not mind confrontation. Otherwise, pick up his light and decoys and leave. feel sorry for next group taking the spot and has to confront him. worst moron is the guy who sets up and sits there with no light and after you finished your setup, he aims a 10 zillion candle power spot light at you. what a ^&%$head. happened to me once and I moved. I will not move if it happens again.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

fsamie1 said:


> what do you mean "could have been a jerk". guy put his decoys out overnight is a jerk. we scouted 5 different places the night before and mark them on gps. Got to first spot and there was two flashing red light on shore but no decoys. My buddy wanted to go to next spot but me being old and do want to take sh%^ from these people any longer said to f$%^ him we are setting up right here. He sure came later put his light on us, did not say anything, we did not say anything, pinched up his light and left. he did not have a boat, I think he came through the woods. Better way is to pick up his light and decoys and setup right there and deny you saw anything., if you do not mind confrontation. Otherwise, pick up his light and decoys and leave. feel sorry for next group taking the spot and has to confront him. worst moron is the guy who sets up and sits there with no light and after you finished your setup, he aims a 10 zillion candle power spot light at you. what a ^&%$head. happened to me once and I moved. I will not move if it happens again.


If he walked through the woods he could have been the land owner(or trespasser). We have guys hunting all over our property opening day. Had guys on either side of us . I would have to stay up all night to keep them out so I choose not to fight it as long as they aren't on top of our blind. If your hunting on or near shore somebody owns that land . If they do they can put a light on it .


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol I think it's genius lol ok absolutely priceless


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Putting out a light the night before don't hold your spot. I agree look at those stationary lights, go over to them, if nobody is there, take it. If you want a good spot, get out of bed early!!


----------



## danp851 (Nov 2, 2013)

It seems to be getting slower and slower there every year. We did not see all that many birds and didn't even get a bird to decoy opener...


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

andyotto said:


> If he walked through the woods he could have been the land owner(or trespasser). We have guys hunting all over our property opening day. Had guys on either side of us . I would have to stay up all night to keep them out so I choose not to fight it as long as they aren't on top of our blind. If your hunting on or near shore somebody owns that land . If they do they can put a light on it .


The land is Huron National forest. Uncle sam owns it.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> but...guess its legal and they got 11 so...
> QUOTE]
> I meant we got 11.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> The land is Huron National forest. Uncle sam owns it.


Not all of it. There's a few portions of property that is owned by the actual tax payers buddy


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

All land around Tawas Lake is privately owned.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

If that's the case then how is it public hunting. I thought if it was privately owned permission had to be granted by landowners on both sides


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I knew there was some private.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

duckbuster, I cant explain that. There are a few public access points. Maybe someone else will chime in on that.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

The lake is all private except the dnr launch and the ice fishing parking. Technically you can fish the water but not hunt in front of private land unless permission is granted. However nobody really cares about duck hunters hunting the lake which is good. I like going to other inland lakes too so I am not going to make a big stink about people hunting in front of ours unless your near our blind.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Is lake solitude all private as well


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

QUOTE="duckbuster0123, post: 5650228, member: 83829"]Is lake solitude all private as well[/QUOTE]
Solitude doesn't even have a public access. I believe the Tawas Beach Club owns that. I bet it fills up with ducks.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

duckbuster0123 said:


> Is lake solitude all private as well


 Yes, very much private. Cant get on there unless you have permission from someone in the Tawas Beach club


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I thought so I was Google Earthing the area and thought I would go scout it but guess no need for that thanks.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Didn5 hunt Saturday. Kid had soccer in the morning, and I headed to the property in waters afterwards, but I heard the start of it. I shoulda got up and went to the pond out back. You have access from your road Andy?


----------

